#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  FEED (Front End Engineering Design)

## dhnsekaran

Dear Sirs,



Thanks for the members who are spending their valuable time to other technically growing peoples.

Am having bit of an Experience in onshore and offshore process engineering (only detailed engineering)
Nowadays am too interested to learn about FEED (front end engineering design)as a process engineer regarding to onshore/offshore oil and gas industries, what are the points and factors to be considered for FEED,
How it the FEED should be started?
How it to be proceeded to achieve the best design?
What are the factors to be considered?
Any books for guidance available?
Any codes indicating those parameters?
Or the FEED only coming purely behind the valuable years of experience?
When choosing the technology, what are the factors to be considered?


Sorry for this much of questions...kindly help me to grow in FEED ?
Kindly post some articles in this forum or mail me dhnsekaran@gmail.com

thanking you,
kind regards,
dhn.See More: FEED (Front End Engineering Design)

----------


## EHGebesy

1- FEED comes after conceptual design
2- To acheive a best deisgn you have to follow a strong guide line such as (WP,KBR,FW,Flour,JGC)
3-It's a general question (plz specify)
4-Surface production & operation,Petroluem & natural gas engineering
5-API,PIP,ANSI,ISA

Regards
Emad Gebesy

Worley Parsons Egypt

emad.gebesy@worleyparsons.com

----------


## nomanfahmi

I think a typical FEED schedule would be great

----------


## daffodils

Check this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aan09

Thanks for excellent Book !!!!!!!!!!!1

refer this thread @@@@@@@@@@@22

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Actually the FEED is only a different matter to agrupate basic engineering and detailed engineering, the purpose is to agrupate all the activities that have the greatest impact in total installed cost and time to finish the project. The objective is that all important decisions about the project should be taken during the FEED phase in order that the cost and the schedule be practically ficed by the time this phase is completed
The construction Industry Institute has a good amount of information about this , they developed a procedure to rate the scope of a FEED and if the obtained number is less that some number is almost sure that cost and developing time will be meet (they have qualified their procedure with a good amount of projects industrials and otherwise)

----------


## dabdab

What is the meaning of "*agrupate*"? What language is that?

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Maybe you would prefer reagrupate

----------


## nutcha

Great sharing thanks a lot

----------


## amqazw

thanks

----------


## joseaguilar

Thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks

----------


## FPSO Reseacher

Feed is never carried out early enough in the project.
From my research it has been used as a tool to formulate the specifications of the project; however it generally does not include the operational personnel who have to make, whatever has been decided in the FEED, operational with >99% uptime for more than 10 to 15 years.


Maybe there is a message here!!!!See More: FEED (Front End Engineering Design)

----------


## Kamran Arif

Hello, 
I am preparing the mothballing procedure for centrifugal compressor. please provide me the exact procedure if anybody have or please share your experiences.

----------


## kshirsagar.mahesh86

Thank you

----------


## ceLebi

Thank yıu very much

----------


## safety7

Hello Everyone,
Apology for asking my question here. Does any one have an article or a document that explains how to define pressure drop across the control valve for max, normal and min flow conditions when you have source and destination tanks variable static head (HLL, NLL, LLL) and both tanks are interconnected. The flow is purely gravity.
Thanks a lot

----------


## amkan13

thank you!

----------


## juhrilover

Thanks for refference documents

----------


## Andi

Thanks

----------


## mohtashami

You shold have strong background in process design (chemical engineering) to be a good FEED Engineer. Generally you should have strong knowledge in pfd and P&ID preparation, process simulation with commercial softwares and strong background about the field of process for example petroleum refinery or petrochemical plants.

----------


## omesol

Basic and detailed engineering
Prior to the construction of an industrial plant, engineering studies are needed involving several engineering specialties such as:
	process
	pressure vessels
	rotating equipment
	instrumentation
	electrical facilities
	computing,
	piping, civil works
	cost control and scheduling
All these activities are covered and fully managed by the experienced Consulting Engineering firms.

According to the nature of a project, engineering studies will include all or part of the following steps:
1. Basic Engineering Design (BED) covering:
	Conceptual process studies (material balances, process flow sheets) and preliminary plot plan.
	Preliminary Piping and Instrument Diagrams.
	Definition and sizing of main equipment resulting in process specifications.
	Specification of effluents.
	Definition of control and safety devices.
	And, generally speaking, all the basic studies required supporting a Basic Engineering Design Package (BEDP) containing all data needed by a competent contractor to perform the Detail Engineering.
These basic engineering studies may consist of consolidating a Process Package initiated by an external process licensor.

2. Front End Engineering Design (FEED) covering:
	Mechanical data sheets of the main equipment, starting from the process specifications issued during the BED and incorporating the specific requirements of codes and standards to be applied to the project in question.
	Thermal rating of heat exchangers.
	Preparation of tender packages for the main equipment.
	Development of process and utility Piping and Instrument Diagrams released for detail engineering.
	Development of detailed plot plans and hazardous areas.
	Elaboration of the main piping, instrument, electrical and civil works layouts.
	And, generally speaking, all the studies to be performed before ordering the main equipment.
3. Detail Engineering, covering:
	Purchasing of equipment, main and bulk.
	Thermal rating of heat exchangers.
	Development of Piping and Instrument Diagrams released for construction.
	Development of detailed piping drawings, including isometrics and stress calculations.
	Development of detailed drawings related to instrumentation, electrical facilities and civil works.
	Management of vendor drawings.
	Cost and schedule control.
	Start-up procedures.
And, generally speaking, all the studies to be performed before construction of the plant.

For specific training on your specific subject. Please send you inquiry to 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Professional Development Courses Available For Engineering & Management Professional / Students.


-::Available Courses::-

- Process Simulation & Modeling Aspen Hysys Basic
- Process Simulation & Modeling Aspen Hysys Advance
- Simulation 3 in One Package(Aspen Flare, HTFS, Pipesys)
- Process Equipment Design Engineering
- Process Design Engineering
- P&ID and PFD Development
- Energy Audit & Conservation
- Total Productive Management
- Total Productive Maintenance
- Risk Assessment
- Advance Excel
- Supply Chain Management
- Virtualization For Beginners
- Installing & Managing Windows Server 2012
- Introduction To Active Directory Domain Services
- Awareness, Implementation & Internal Auditing to IMS (ISO 9001, ISO 14001 & OHSAS 18001)
- AutoCAD 2D/3D
- MS Project
- Primavera P6
- Routing & Switching
- Certification In Information Technology
- Project Management
- Communication & Presentation Skills
- Chemical Engineering For NonEngineers

Comprehensive courses to meet your training needs by leaders in their fields.
For More Details Visit: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ariefhidayatst

thank you

----------


## jackdong

Dear friends:
Our company has a lot of specifications can be downloaded online, such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], you can go our website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jackdong

Dear friends:


Our company has a lot of specifications can be downloaded online, such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], you can go our website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: FEED (Front End Engineering Design)

----------


## ramesh3254

> Dear friends:
> Our company has a lot of specifications can be downloaded online, such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], you can go our website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thanks

----------


## Maheen Ahmed

Thanks Daffodils. informative book.

Regards,
Maheen Ahmed

----------


## rsjarief

good idea

----------


## ricky

Dear Friend

thanks for your attachment, it really help

would you like share me the simple one ? 
I mean it can understand such as Power Point Format

Thank You

----------


## lolo666

Thanks

----------


## Clay

Thanks.

----------


## zorro21072107

great

----------


## dxlong

Thanks so much

----------


## asadashfaqlodhi

thanks

----------


## bzbipin

Hi Daffodils*

Please share the fresh link to download the book

----------


## mekkisam

Salam*
Can some one reload the book on FEED*
Thanks in advance

----------


## mekkisam

Hi*
Can someone reload this book : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The link doesn't work
Thanks in advance.


SalamSee More: FEED (Front End Engineering Design)

----------

